# createPlayer beim Entwickeln



## SaschaLR (28. Jun 2006)

Hallo!

Ich versuche grade meine ersten Schritte mit der Mobile Media API. Ich scheitere jedoch schon daran eine .wav zu laden.

Ich bin mir recht sicher, dass


```
Manager.createPlayer("chimes.wav")
```

nicht funktioniert. Wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe muss ein URL dort rein ... 


```
Manager.createPlayer("http://127.0.0.1/chimes.wav")
```

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit eine Datei, die im selben Verzeichnis wie das Programm liegt zu laden? Wie?

Danke, Sascha


----------



## Jockel (28. Jun 2006)

Hier ein kleiner Ausschnitt aus einer Sound-Klasse:

```
void playMusic(String s)
	{
		try
		{
			if (sound == null)
			{
				if (s != null)
				{
					sound = Manager.createPlayer(getClass().getResourceAsStream(s),
												 "audio/midi");
					sound.realize();
					sound.prefetch();

					sound.setLoopCount(10000);
					sound.start();
					// System.out.println("music");
				}
			}
			else
			{
				sound.stop();
				sound.close();
				sound = null;
				playMusic(s);
			}
		}
		catch (IOException e)
		{
			MidletUI.notifyUser("IOException!", 5000);
		}
		catch (MediaException e)
		{
			MidletUI.notifyUser("MediaException!", 5000);
		}
	}
```

Aufruf im Hauptprogramm mit:

```
sound.playMusic("/sound/xyz.mid");
```

xyz.mid befindet sich dabei unter projekt/res/sound. Oder einfach mal das Beispiel unter http://j2meforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=671 anschauen.


----------



## SaschaLR (29. Jun 2006)

Vielen Dank!

So klappt's auch bei mir! Nur dass ich "audio/X-wav" anstelle von MIDI verwende ... 

Das dumme ist nur, dass mein S65 einfach keinen Mucks von sich gibt. Im Emulator des WTK2.3 gehts einwandfrei. S65 gibt auch keinen Error oder so... bleibt hlt einfach nur stumm ... bin mal gespannt was das wieder ist


----------



## Jockel (29. Jun 2006)

Wie groß ist denn deine WAV-Datei? Hast du mal andere, ggf. kleinere, WAV-Dateien ausprobiert?


----------



## SaschaLR (29. Jun 2006)

Hi,
es ist die original chimes.wav von Windows 56,0 KB (57.344 Bytes)

Ne, hab keine andere wav versucht. Aber mir fällt grad ein, dass das S65 an sich (Java mal aussen vor) .wav nur in einem Super-Speziellen Format abspielen kann, dass aber kein PC-Programm schreiben kann ... ist es möglich, dass es dort einen Zusammenhang gibt oder sollte der Player in Java über solche Schwächen hinweg funktionieren?


----------



## Jockel (29. Jun 2006)

56KB sind auf dem Handy schon eine ganze Menge, ich würde mal eine kleinere Datei ausprobieren. Ggf. braucht das Gerät diese 56 KB nämlich an einem Stück auf dem Heap. 

Ob der Player über solche Schwächen hinweg sieht? *LOL* 

Im Ernst, J2ME kann echt ätzend sein. Einerseits, weil die Dokumentationen tw. überhaupt nicht mit dem übereinstimmen, was die Geräte wirklich können, die Implementierungen der VM tw. erhebliche Bugs enthalten und sowieso jedes Gerät seine eigenen Macken hat. Das LOL ist also nicht abwertend gemeint, sondern drückt nur meine Stimmung als gefrusteter J2ME-Entwickler aus.


----------



## SaschaLR (29. Jun 2006)

Jaaa... auch ohne viel damit gemacht zu haben kann ich deinen Frust guuut nachvollziehen ... 

Ich werds morgen mal mit ner kleineren Versuchen, Dank!!!!!!


----------

